
Higher-Order Perl -- Free Online Version - staunch
http://hop.perl.plover.com/
======
mark-t
This looks interesting, but it doesn't seem like the content is actually
available yet. Anyway, I think most perlmongers and anyone else who cares
already knew perl had these capabilities.

